# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Swamp Nots TEDX video

## Gary S

We were honored to participate in this TEDX conference. Hope you enjoy our performance.

----------

Andy Boden, 

billhay4, 

Bluman, 

Bob Bass, 

Dave Neudek, 

George R. Lane, 

Ky Slim, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Mike Steadfast-Ward, 

tkdboyd, 

Tom Wright

----------


## Ken

Just ran across your video here, great music, great playing, really enjoyed it!
Thanks for posting it,
Ken

----------


## DougC

Wow, I'm impressed. Great work Gary. At first I had my hopes dashed, thinking here comes some klezmer music. No matter. What follows is some really tasteful dixie-land jazz. Solid and creative arrangements with some kick butt Sachmo singing. The mandolin works really well, taking the lead trumpet parts and jazz banjo rhythms. Really good audio BTW. And 17 minutes! What a treat! It made me smile. 

PM me if you want a klezmer tune. Ha ha.

Thanks for sharing this. I'm anxious to hear what the jazz guys say about this. Very nice stuff guys.

----------


## George R. Lane

Gary,
I play your album at least once a week. You guys are great.

----------


## John Morton

Nice band, good job.  The first tune That Da-Da Strain (1922) is one of my favorites.  A wonderful device of that era is the minor A/major B structure.  Such things are often played with solos on B, returning only occasionally to the unison A riff on cue, then more B solos.  Each return seems to drive up the energy.  Another gem like this is At the Jazz Band Ball.

----------


## Gary S

Thanks for all the kind replies. Playing mandolin in this group is pure pleasure. My role is a constant weaving of being the trumpet stating the head, playing around the lead as a clarinet, being the tenor banjo and drummer with the rhythm. Our singer/bass player is "kick butt". He was the original "Zatirans man" doing the voice in the early New Orleans spice commercials.  
John: Yes the minor major pattern is a great device used in early Jazz. A couple of our favorites are "That's a Plenty" and "Some of These Days". "High Society" also goes to the minor but it is in a middle section. Jazz Band Ball is a great tune that I want to learn.

Anyway, thanks for all your support and positive vibes... Gary

----------


## billhay4

> Playing mandolin in this group is pure pleasure.


As it should be for this is a fine group. Your playing is superb and ties everything together.
Bill

----------


## Les

What a wonderful world - what a wonderful band!

----------


## Mike Steadfast-Ward

Brilliant.  Do you know you could be my long lost twin I look just like you beard included same specs but 6' 1'' tall, Only can't play as well as you! Brilliant video. Like it a lot, thanks. MSW.

----------


## Jim Garber

Great stuff as usual, Gary. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Gary S

Thanks all! We have a few gigs coming up if you happen to find yourselves in the North Carolina Piedmont this Fall. Here is a link to our facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/swampnots/

Have a great day... Gary

----------


## JEStanek

This was a very nice way to start my day.  Thanks!

Jamie

----------

